
Otter – Searchable Voice Notes with Speech-To-Text - rayshan
https://otter.ai
======
mojaam
Would love this technology or YouTube's auto transcript to automatically
transcribe all podcasts or audio in order to make them searchable.

~~~
wenbin
I built a podcast search engine:
[https://www.listennotes.com/](https://www.listennotes.com/)

And 0.4% of the whole internet's podcast episodes are transcribed so far,
e.g., [https://lnns.co/JKcyPLiXapg](https://lnns.co/JKcyPLiXapg) More to come
:)

------
nanomonkey
I'd love to do this without the transcription being done in the cloud. Anyone
up to date on the best way to do this?

~~~
daredia
why is that something you want?

------
treelovinhippie
The initial tutorial didn't work with an Aussie accent last time I tried it.
Anyone else have that issue?

